# Bad Horse stories



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

What are your bad horse stories?

Heres mine.

I was leading my brat of a pony out to the round pin so he could run around a bit and have fun, he still was quite bad at lunging so round pin was just a quick way to get him calmed down some. I went out there with him and found that someone had already been turned out there and so I turned around and started to make my way back up to the barn grumbling because I was going to have to deal with a pain in the rear end in lunging him. I was about to the gate when he just ran straight infront of me (could not hold his energy any longer.) and Bucked, resulting me to fall backward with the impact on my shoulder (THANKYOU PONY!) He smacked me right in the shoulder, I felt pain and holding in my tears I lifted up my shirt sleeve to take a look and sure enough I saw this Red Horse Hoof mark on my shoulder, It also looked as if It was bleeding so I went into the barn And shoved mikes lead rope into her hand and she was like "what am I going to do with him?" and I told her " Lunge him, My shoulder is hurt" so then I went about showing it to her and then to her mom who just happens to be a nurse, I was told I should go up and wash it and That my friend would lunge mike. Still holding back tears I went up to see if I could wash it, but even though it looked like it was bleeding it was not. I started to go back to the barn when Don (the barn owners husband) started talking to me, just a normal chat....when I could not stand the pain anymore and burst out into tears, My shirt sleeve had been down and he did not know that I had been hurt so he was just like, did I say something??!! and I went about explaining what Mike had done and He ran into the barn and took mike from my friend and she took me up to the pet store where the barn owner was working. She looked at my shoulder and my friend, probably did not relize she was scaring me, was like, Its broken and oh no your going into shock and this is what the doctors are going to be doing and blah blah blah....While Patty(the barn owner) was talking into my other ear, We are having happy thoughts, happy thoughts...I was halfway in laughter and half way in tears...

meanwhile....

My best friend sarah was working with her horse Raini when all the sudden she sees don explode out of the barn with the pony and evidently beating the crap out of him! (just because I do Natural horse training does not mean don always does, though he usually is pretty good about it.) Sarah was trying to figure out what was going on but most people did not even know what happened to me, and don did not know I had gone up to the store so when sarah asked where I was He thought I was in the barn. my other friend rachel who was in the store with me called my mom and my mom was like okay, and rachel was like, I would go take her to the hospital right know, OVER THE PHONE!!! ( my mom was like, WHAT?!) yeah...bad stuff.....

Then....
My mom came to pick me up and before I went with her I said let me run out to the barn real quick to talk to Sarah, she does not know whats going on....So Sarah found out...Think she may have been a bit relived And so then my mom went straight over to insta care where they were like...A Pony kicked you?! (most people think of ponys as being absolute angels) Yeah, they took x-rays and said that he had not broken my bone that It was just a VERY major bruise. (all it ever did was turn light yellow)

Effects
I could not move my arm for a week, Could not use my arm for 2 weeks, and had such a major bruise there that if anyone got even close to touching it I ended up screaming bloody murder, lol. The worst part was that Alot of my friends at school did not belive me that It was hurt because there was no visible bruise, all there was was a red mark on my shoulder....Worst thing was it was my right arm, and I am right handed. I had to function with my left arm for almost a month overall. It was truely the most awfull thing that has ever happened to me!


----------



## here-i-am (Jan 30, 2007)

ouch!my sis fell off her welshie and she stood on her arm poor girl haha both her and the pony were only 5!!
the worst thing thats happened to me was on my first pony Jazz she was a 14.1 tb x welsh and she decided it was great fun to race around the arena full pelt for 10 mins with me aboard!!! this was 2-3 years ago when i had no confidence. luckily the instructor was in the school with me shouting at me to sit back and put my weight on her but i think youll agree its kind of hard to sit on a galloping pony who goes faster everytime you pull the reins.so eventually she stopped and Jo wouldnt let me get off she made me work her which was ok. The next day i get brave enough to get on Jazz, she doesnt put a foot wrong!that is until im cantering and something rustles in the bush beside the arena so ?Jazz flips her lid(she was spooky) and pulls her head down to the floor and yes!starts bucking rodeo style!! i land on my head!do a sort of spin and do a backwards roll (which really hurt my back) and ended up lying on the floor while the god for saking pony is standing over me like"what did i do???" (as they do!!) :x 
this is kinda bad but i find it hilarious:
we used to have a sweet shetland pony called magic(midge) he had sweet itch and was really cute my sis was 4 and was just learning so pretty much everyday we'd go out to the arena and id say to "walk through the gate and then pull the reins so i can shut the gate" so she walked into the middle on this pony and pulled the reins but cheeky midge decided 'i aint stopping for you' so sis gets angry and slaps him with the crop! Midge is cantering around the ring bucking (rodeo style) sis is screqming so the ponys going faster and bucking more! shes going one handed(it wqas pretty impressive!!) finally the pony stops! and i get on him and he couldnt be more perfect!!! cheeky little thing he was! everytime i think about it i burst out laughing it was sooo funny! and he did that everytime she hit him with the crop!! :lol:


----------



## xX_JuniorPrincess_Xx (Feb 15, 2007)

LOL


----------



## storm_ruckus (Feb 24, 2007)

ok heres my story.

I was riding my cousins Quarab mare. I was going around a corner ( at a canter) and we both went down. Nobody was outside with me. and im not talking like just a little bit im talking her neck was up to my throat. Immedatly after she fell she jumped at standding RIGHT beside me. I wasnt crying at all at this point because i was in shock. I remember looking down at my right ankel. thinking o god is it broken? ( BECAUSE this mare had fallen on my cousin *her owner* just 6 or 7 months before and my cousin actually had to get surgery. ) I yelled GRAM ( my grandma) and my cousin who was playing basketball or hockey or w.e =P and hes like what? and i told him to go and get help because megan had just falled on me. At this point my Uncle was just walking out of the Dairy barn and hes like Kayla? i just looked at him and continued to pet megans leg  My grandparents came out and my uncle also came over and he took megan and untacked her for me. My grandfather carried me in the house... sat me on the couch... by this time i was in tears as my grandma was taking off my boot... BUT i did manage to start to smile and say: That was fun, I wanna do it again. ****. So yea i finally got out to the hospital and i smelt horse.. i figured it was just me .... then i looked down and noticed i had landed in a nice fresh pile of horse crap! so yea it was a bad sprain i was soupposed to be on crutches for about 2-3 weeks,,, but i didnt WARNING: IF YOU ARE EVER SOUPPOSED TO BE ON CRUTCHES.. USE THEM ****.... because if you dont... it will hurt you down the road


----------



## FouDeFille (Feb 24, 2007)

Here is my story :? 

I was in a Show with my QH mare, Katie... and we were jumping and there was a triple TOWARDS the gate! and for some really stupid reason they had cement blocks around the entire arena.. and well it happened really fast.. she went left i went right and landed on the cement block smashed my head on a pole..

well i went to the hospital..agesnts my will i might add.. turns out i only had a bruse.. honestly i could have told them that :wink:


----------

